
Seemingly Impossible Turing Machines - sanjoy_das
https://www.playingwithpointers.com/blog/impossible-programs.html
======
jepler
My intuition tells me that no Turing machine that terminates for all unbounded
inputs can run "much longer than" a busy-beaver turing machine. However, the
numbers that describe how long BBs can run are .. quite large. The numbers
might as well be infinite in any practical sense.

